# Vì Sao Nhà nghỉ Hay Khách Sạn Luôn Trải Tấm Khăn Ngang Trên Giường?



## lephuonguyen (10/9/19)

*Vì Sao Nhà nghỉ Hay Khách Sạn Luôn Trải Tấm Khăn Ngang Trên Giường?*
Bạn luôn thắc mắc không hiểu vì sao trong những căn phòng nghỉ của khách sạn thường luôn được đặt một chiếc khăn ngang ở phần cuối giường đúng không nào? Vậy thì cùng ad khám phá những bí ẩn đằng sau chiếc khăn trải giường ấy qua bài viết bên dưới nhé:






Trong chuyến du lịch hay công tác khi đặt chân vào khách sạn bạn sẽ nhìn thấy trên giường được bài trí khá nhiều thứ từ Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm và những vật dụng trang trí. Nhưng có lẽ vật dụng duy nhất trên giường bạn nhìn thấy nhưng lại không hiểu công dụng của nó chính là chiếc khăn nhỏ được trải ngang nệm. Vậy công dụng của chiếc khăn này là gì?

*1. Trang Trí:*
Thông thường thì đặc điểm của không gian khách sạn, nhà nghỉ luôn sử dụng tông màu trắng cho Chăn-Drap-Gối. Do vậy, để giúp căn phòng không trở nên đơn điệu thì chủ khách sạn thường trang bị thêm chiếc gối trang trí và một chiếc khăn khác màu để làm nổi bật, tạo điểm nhấn cho căn phòng.

*2. Nơi Để Đồ Dùng:*
Khi bạn nhận phòng thì việc đầu tiên bạn sẽ mang hành lý và những đồ dùng cá nhân vào phòng và chiếc giường chính là nơi mà hầu hết mọi người đều sẽ đặt đồ dùng cá nhân của mình lên đó. Vì thế mà chiếc khăn nhỏ này có tác dụng tránh vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn bám trên giường đấy nhé.






*3. Nơi Để Chân:*
Để chiếc ga luôn được sạch sẽ thì chiếc khăn nhỏ này còn có công dụng là nơi bạn gác chân. Có một số người thường có thói quen không cởi giày hoặc đi nguyên tất và nằm lên giường.Với những người có thói quen này thì tấm khăn trải này có tác dụng vô cùng hữu hiệu đấy nhé, hãy đặt chân lên đây để tránh mùi hôi, bụi bẩn ám vào chăn gối cũng như ga giường nha.

Ngoài ra, chiếc khăn này còn khá nhiều công dụng khác nữa, hãy biết tận dụng chúng trong chuyến du lịch để kỳ nghỉ của bạn thêm phần thú vị nhé ^^


----------

